# Kommerzielle Nutzung



## der_Ben (29. Jan 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

[offtopic]Gelesen habe ich hier schon oft, geschrieben bisher noch nichts...[/offtopic]

Ich habe vor der Entscheidung diesen Thread zu eröffnen natürlich auch erst die Suchfunktion genutzt und auch Beiträge zu der Thematik gefunden, fühle mich aber dennoch nicht genügend für meinen Fall aufgeklärt, so dass ich doch noch einmal selber fragen möchte:

1. Darf ich ein selbstgeschriebenes Java-Programm kommerziell verkaufen? Ich nutze nur selbstgeschriebene und die Java-eigenen Bibliotheken... ausliefer möchte ich nur die JAR bzw. eine gewrappte EXE...
2. Fallen dafür irgendwelche Lizenzgebühren o.ä. an?
3. Darf (oder gar 'muss') ich das Java Logo auf CDs/Verpackung/Website nutzen? (da es ja zu den Systemvorraussetzungen der Software gehört)
4. Dürfte ich die aktuelle JRE mit verteilen (CD/Download) oder nur verlinken?


MfG
der Ben


----------



## JPKI (29. Jan 2008)

Ohne Garantie:
1) Ja
2) Nein
3) Nein
4) Nur verlinken soweit ich weiss


----------



## The_S (29. Jan 2008)

Ebenfalls ohne Garantie

1.) Ja
2.) Nein
3.) Nein
4.) Ja (JRE draf man imho verteilen, JDK aber nicht)


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.) Ja
> 2.) Nein
> 3.) Nein
> 4.) Ja (JRE draf man imho verteilen, JDK aber nicht)


Hobbits Antwort ist korrekt, allerdings muss die JRE unverändert sein.
Liefer sie besser trotzdem nicht aus, in der Regel ist die JRE bereits installiert.


----------



## Kim Stebel (29. Jan 2008)

1.)Ja
2.)Nein
3.) Unter bestimmten bedingungen ja, siehe http://java.sun.com/logos/
4.) Ja, siehe http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/jre/README unter "Redistribution of the J2SE Runtime Environment"


----------

